# very strange plant



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im thinking of getting some of these when i get some money. anyone know about their care and needs moss balls


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i saw those things! they were 8 freakin bucks at my lfs. they should be relatively easy to take care of.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They look like those bastard Critters :laugh:

Personally, I prefer real plants, as in with a stem, leafs etc...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> They look like those bastard Critters :laugh:
> 
> Personally, I prefer real plants, as in with a stem, leafs etc...


 eww... those look like crap or some kind of rollie polie


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

ahhhh, i use to have a few of those, i forgot what they are called.

they have a story behind them also


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

I got this plant with my rb and need no care at all. the only thing is sometime the food stick on it and hard to remove. I pay 3.50Can$ at my lfs


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

i believe that is the amazonian turd plant


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

woah, those look fun, haha. i'd put some in my tank just fo rthe hell of it. i'm sure one of my plecos would enjoy it


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

I have one of these coming tomorrow.

They position THEMSELVES in the area of the tank that has most light.
They also consume/absorb little particles of waste food.


----------

